
Intel Expecting Apple to Transition to Custom ARM-Based Chips Starting in 2020 - sovande
https://www.macrumors.com/2019/02/21/apple-custom-arm-based-chips-2020/
======
jmpman
For my work laptop, I don’t care if my laptop is running an Intel or Apple
chip, but for my home laptop, I regularly dual boot to Windows for gaming.
Without an Intel chip, I’ll stop buying Apple laptops for home use.

~~~
innagadadavida
Should be possible for Apple to support this via virtualization. Do you just
use boot camp and run it natively?

~~~
Wowfunhappy
Virtualization is relatively fast because the cpu instructions aren't actually
being emulated. No one is going to be gaming on an X86 emulator, at least not
for anything released in the past decade and a half or so.

------
Wowfunhappy
Whatever the last version of macOS is that supports Intel, I will be on it for
a very, very, very, very long time...

~~~
kristianp
Why, exactly?

~~~
Wowfunhappy
I wrote a comment and deleted it. There are ways Apple could make this work.
But I highly suspect ARM macOS is going to be significantly more restricted
and locked down. I doubt we'll be able to disable SIP, for instance.

The overall direction macOS is moving is not positive. The article mentions
Apple wanting developers to be able to publish one app for both macOS and iOS.
I'm all for developer's lives being easier, but Apple's initial marzipan apps
are really, really bad. I don't want to use touch-first interfaces on a
desktop...

Also, I run Windows VM’s, dual boot, do video encoding tasks that see huge
benefits from a proper desktop x86 chip, etc.

